# A New Fox Pro or Diamond Earrings???



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I'll be using hand calls this season... I hope Macy's starts selling e-callers soon. I wound up getting a Macy's credit card so I got the diamond earrings for 1/2 price, only $400.00 Whatever keeps her happy....Happy Birth Day!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good thinking, now start giving hints as to what you want for your birthday !!! lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Good thinking, now start giving hints as to what you want for your birthday !!! lol


good idea Ed...it's comming up in July.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Wife=Happy Life


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Happy Wife=Happy Life


 I hear that...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

personally i would have went with the new fox pro

but thats only because i got my wife a really nice peral necklace and matching ear rings last november for our anniversary

so shes good on that kind of stuff for awhile


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I say good choice. Earrings keep you hunting. New call probably does not increase your hunting time.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good choice, the hand calls will do their job and your wife will be happy!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You gotta do what you gotta do, mine was happy with the tractor, chainsaw, riding mower and weed whacker.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now thats one smart man, keep the wife happy and your life will be good. Now like the guys said, start dropping hint about the ecaller for your birthday.

Happy birthday to your wife also.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy birthday ms.az, now buy your self a shockwave!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Life can be cruel at times. I find it best to be grounded in facts and reality.

Macy's will never sell any e-callers. Not one.

Get on the laptop and order that Foxpro Shockwave. Right now.

This thread reminds me of a quote from P.T. Barnum.

I believe he said, "There's a............whats that honey?... I'm talking to my internet buddies!....I, But, I'm in the middle...... Mr. AZ......I'll get back to you guys later............


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Az hasn't been on lately....


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

it's always best to try to keep the peace in a household and keep her happy. now go get the Fox Pro!

Bruce


----------



## Goosesniper (Apr 22, 2014)

You should have used your hand and gave her a pearl necklace for free and bought the new fox pro. You could have gotten two birds for the price of one. Pardon the pun.


----------

